# Just passed my EMT class....



## code3suby (Dec 17, 2010)

I was wondering what practice exam books are popular, and would help me prepare for the nremt exam.  I have seen a few at local book stores, but i read some reviews stating that they are out dated.  Any help would be great!! thanks.


----------



## Hypochondriac (Dec 17, 2010)

code3suby said:


> I was wondering what practice exam books are popular, and would help me prepare for the nremt exam.  I have seen a few at local book stores, but i read some reviews stating that they are out dated.  Any help would be great!! thanks.



Which text book did you use in class? We used Brady Emergency Care. So the practice book for that seems to be "Success for the EMT" There is also www.emtb.com that has a few practice questions


----------



## code3suby (Dec 20, 2010)

Hypochondriac said:


> Which text book did you use in class? We used Brady Emergency Care. So the practice book for that seems to be "Success for the EMT" There is also www.emtb.com that has a few practice questions



We used "Emergency Care and Transportation of the Sick and Injured" by AAOS.. I was looking at some practice exam books from Barnes and Nobles, but they are about $50... I was just wondering if anybody on here would know which one has the most success in helping pass the national exam.. thanks!!


----------



## RoadZOmbie (Dec 20, 2010)

Have u taken a look at the jb learning test prep for the emt basic? We used the AAOS orange 10th edition and it helped out alot when it came to quiz time.


----------



## code3suby (Dec 20, 2010)

RoadZOmbie said:


> Have u taken a look at the jb learning test prep for the emt basic? We used the AAOS orange 10th edition and it helped out alot when it came to quiz time.



i have not... is that part of the emszone website that corresponds with the book?


----------



## Aprz (Dec 20, 2010)

I recommend just walking in and taking the test unless it's been awhile since you graduated, which it doesn't sound like it. I notice that the shorter time between taking the NREMT and passing EMT, the more people pass. The EMT class itself is probably the best way to prepare, and the longer you wait, the more you'll forget, and the more likely you'll fail. At least that's what I have observed.


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 20, 2010)

I loved using EMTB.Com.   It was more helpful than the book, in my opinion, during the NREMT exam.  I used the "Registry Review'' section and only went 89 questions.  It really made me feel like I knew the material, and the question format was dead-on!  Good luck.


----------



## RoadZOmbie (Dec 20, 2010)

code3suby said:


> i have not... is that part of the emszone website that corresponds with the book?



Not directly, but the JB TEST PREP. is associated with the AAOS books. It's 33.95. There's a good amount of material on every category you will be tested on.

http://www.jblearning.com/catalog/9780763757830/


----------



## code3suby (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks guys!! I will look into all of this... Aprz, you are right I'm scheduling a test date for the next opening date. Thanks again, I will let you all know how I did.


----------



## BalvinoEMT (Dec 29, 2010)

CodyHolt83 said:


> I loved using EMTB.Com.   It was more helpful than the book, in my opinion, during the NREMT exam.  I used the "Registry Review'' section and only went 89 questions.  It really made me feel like I knew the material, and the question format was dead-on!  Good luck.



I agree


----------

